# George the Sketchy Fish



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here. First time betta fish owner...and had one for like 2 days now. Yaayy.

So for a grad present, my little brother asked me what my favorite color is. I told him yellow.
When I got home I saw George siting on my desk. George is not yellow. My brother told me that all the yellow ones in the shop looked sick so he chose the healthiest looking one instead. In the shop, George was so spirited that the moved the container that he was in. So my brother took that as a sign and bought him.

I do this sketch-a-day project which is what it sounds like. George sits on my desk, right next to me as I draw. I was worried that he may be unhappy in his small tank, but just a few hours ago, I noticed that he made two little bubble nests, one of each side of the tank.That made me so deliriously happy that I drew this for it.










I have no clue what kind of betta he is. ^^; Human version of him and then actually him.  I have a feeling I will be drawing a lot of fish this week. He looks a bit koi-ish. (He is currently spending more time admiring his bubble nest than I am. )

Any comment would be appreciated! That story was long winded.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG!! amazing!!!


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

lvandert said:


> OMG!! amazing!!!


Awww! Thank you so much! <3 I may print it out and use it as a tank cover for George. Right now, it's just a piece of paper.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

That'd be awesome!!! You are seriously talented!!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

You *are* seriously talented!!! Amazing!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow that is awesome


----------

